# "2 in 1" catapult - stick shooter



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

I was going to bring this design out into my gamekeeper range (i know its a bit crazy hahaha) but in the end i decided not to, so i have put it on here so you guys can make one if you want....... 
the squares in the picture are 1cm x 1cm, i have also put rulers in the pic so you can work out the sizes, this is a great design with exelent grip on both the stick shooter and catapult, please click on the link below to see it in action, (DONT MIND THE DANCING BANANAS LOL) all the best john


----------



## Gabriel66 (Mar 10, 2011)

I love that design my congratulations.








Wonder? will have to copy that template? if possible with your premise.
Regards Gabriel


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey John, thanks for the design, I was about to ask from you. Now I can give a try on 3rd hole


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

very interesting design John, nice work!


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

yes its there for you all to coppy as this will be the only one i'm making, i would like to see some of your attempts, john


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Here is the outline, don't scale when printing

View attachment 2 in 1.pdf


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

this slingshot its very cool


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice job on that PDF, e-shot! Thanks. And thanks gamekeeper for sharing.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

****! Are those dancing bananas??? I thought they where moving targets...

Hmmm my computer guy's starting to ask questions as to why I need to buy monitors so often and that last 24" wasnt cheep! Going to have to go back to the bullit proofing I think....

Cool looking catty. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Hunter69 (Jun 23, 2011)

Well done John I like that one.....nice small size too


----------



## Ratatoskr (Jan 20, 2012)

Could I make a design based off of the 2 in 1?


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Great design, never shot a stick shooter before, guess im going to have to give this one a build. And what did that poor firdge ever do to you, looks like you killed it good and nice!! nice shooting!!


----------

